
Can You Use YouTube and Vimeo for Internal Videos? - sudheshk
https://medium.com/@circlehd/can-you-use-youtube-vimeo-for-internal-videos-3e6a12cb0855#.1vtvwabxh
======
HoopleHead
Don't bother reading. This is an advert [very thinly] disguised as an article.

~~~
sudheshk
Appreciate your comment on this. I shared my perspective based on what I heard
from my customers. As part of the solution, I talked about my own product. You
can call that advertising but I didn't know how else to talk about the
solution of those customer problems. If you have better idea, please do share.

